# auto duplex printing-epson sprx680



## DICKSTER (Sep 15, 2009)

upgraded to snow leopard-now it gives message the "Auto Duplexer" is not installed on my epson Sprx680 combo printer. Got it working fine in "Leopard".
Driver version on printer is V. 8.02. reinstalled combo update for 10.6.1 and still doesn't work. Any ideas out there?
Thanks
Dickster---------------------


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 15, 2009)

Epson hasn't upgraded their drivers for Snow Leopard yet so yell at them.


----------



## DICKSTER (Sep 15, 2009)

Satcomer--according to epsons web site; the latest drivers for s/l are there. I have a tech support e-mail into them right now and yelling at them doesn't do any good. It just depends on the techie you get to respond to the question.
Dickster------------------


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 15, 2009)

It doesn't seem like it's a problem that's specific to your machine and/or setup -- many people are reporting that duplex printing with various Epson printers under Snow Leopard doesn't work.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 15, 2009)

Well if I were you I would visit the new Apple Document Mac OS X v10.6: Printer and scanner software and see if it links to the proper driver software for 10.6.1. I know my Canon IP5200R didn't print until the 10.6.1 Update and Canon driver download from Apple Software Update. Maybe deinstalling the driver, restarting and download the latest driver (with 10.6.1 installed) and see if that helps.

Plus for the scanning I have heard of some reports that scanning is handled by Preview or Image Capture now.

Edit: I found Blog talking about Epson in Lightroom & 10.6.1. It might help in your case.


----------



## DICKSTER (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen for your help!!!!!
Satcomer- I will try you idea tonight of deinstalling.
Thanks all again!
Dickster------------


----------



## DICKSTER (Sep 16, 2009)

I uninstalled printer and installed latest combo update etc. printer works fine but still shows duplexer not installed. guess we will just have to wait on "epson" to get their act together?
Dickster----------


----------



## DICKSTER (Sep 18, 2009)

Epson e-mailed me back--said to remove printer from print&fax prefences and add a new one--This worked in getting auto duplexer up and running: but now every time I set up proper paper size {A4} and set print to Auto duplexer it prints out first page 98%-stops-and messge-Paper jam-press down arrow and press start as told to do to eject paper and it does it but have tried numerous times to duplex print__There is no paper jam whatsoever----Anyone have any cure for this?
Thanks-Dickster-------------


----------



## DICKSTER (Sep 29, 2009)

EPSON'S REPLY 09-27-09-They say it is probably Apple's fault because of the update install of Snow Leopard. guess we will just have to wait and see---Frustrating!!!!!!!!
Dickster------------------


----------

